# Question générale sur ipad air



## chinoisurfer (15 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Possédant un imac, macbook air et iphone 5, cela va faire 1 ans déjà que je songe a acquérir un ipad (depuis la sortie du mini). J'étais d'ailleurs partis pour en acheter un cette année car j'avais prévu comme tout le monde la sortie d'un ipad mini retira. Hors je n'avais pas prévu la sortie de l'ipad air qui au final remplis parfaitement le combo condition d'achat et réponses a mes attentes  

Cependant n'ayant jamais eu d'ipad j'ai quelques interrogation avant de passer à l'acte: 

- Les appui Ipad et iphone font-il la même taille ?

- Je me servirai de mon ipad essentiellement pour du surf, facebook, mail ou encore pour épauler certains jeux sur ps 4 ( exemple sur assassin creed on peut diriger sa flotte et aider ces amis, ou encore sur battlefield 4 être commandant et diriger ces troupes via l'ipad). Les 16 GO @ 12GO sont ils suffisant pour ce genre d'usage ?  Certains ici avait dans un premier temps les même usages de prévu et ont au final vu leurs usage augmenter avec le temps ?

- Est-il aussi possible par exemple de stocker des films et musique sur un macbook air et y avoir accès via bluethoot ou wifi sur son ipad ? Dès lors le macbook air apparait ici comme un DD externe. Cela passe peut être par une appui ? ou cela est il impossible ? 

- Enfin un texte taper sous iWork's est-il facilement transportable sous word ? 

Encore merci


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (15 Décembre 2013)

J'ai un iPad air 64 gb. 
Je ne me sers pratiquement plus de mon MBP depuis que je suis passé à l'iPad. J'ai eu le 2, le 4 et maintenant l'Air.
Concernant ta dernière question, il y a la suite iWork avec Pages qui fonctionne parfaitement avec word (hormis quelques polices qui ne sont pas reconnues).
Les jeux sont encore mieux avec un grand écran. J'ai un iPhone 5 mais quand je joue, c'est sur l'iPad. 
Je ne parle pas de la lecture et des .pdf (je fais une thèse et tous mes papiers sont tout le temps avec moi...
Je te conseillerai d'acheter aussi le clavier sans fil Apple qui rend le MBP caduque
Concernant la capacité, je te conseillerais à minima le 32gb pour ne pas être à l'étroit trop vite. 
Steve Jobs avait raison, les ordinateurs sont morts quand l'iPad est née.


----------



## chinoisurfer (15 Décembre 2013)

Tout d'abord merci pour ta réponse  

Sinon moi aussi je suis en recherche a l'université mais je dois t'avouer que je ne suis pas prêt de me passer de mon macbook air pour la productivité, les colloc etc.

Sinon pour le clavier sans fils de apple, je le possède déjà, il est présent avec mon imac. Par contre je ne savais même pas qu'il était compatible Ipad et sa c'est une bonne nouvelle  

Concernant mon iphone 5 @ 16GO il me reste encore un pe plus de 3 GO de libre avec notamment quelques appuis présente et des musiques. C'est pour cela que je me posais la question la pertinence d'un 32 

Toi qui a un mbp, tu sis si ce dernier peut servir de DD externe pour l'ipad. Par exemple, je suis dans le lit avec l'ipad, j'ai envie d'avoir accès a de la musique ou a une vidéo, film, hop je synchro via bluethoot ou wifi mon ipad avec le macbook air et ai accès du coup a toute la ludothèques de musique film présent sur le macbook air ? 

Encore merci


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (15 Décembre 2013)

Concernant la musique et les films que tu as sur iTunes, tu peux les télécharger sans même être au même endroit que ton ordinateur. C'est sauvegardé dans iCloud, donc disponible où et quand tu en as besoin.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h26 ----------

Ma thèse est tapée sur Pages. Mes présentations sur Keynote. 
Le MBP sert de disque dur
Et mon iPad ne me quitte jamais. 
Je ne parle pas de toutes les notes que je prends et que je garde et retrouve automatiquement sur tous mes iDevices. 
L'iPad a changé ma vie. 
Demain, je rentre en France et j'ai une série de films à voir, plus quelques livres à lire, quelques pdf à travailler pour la recherche, quelques pages à écrire etc... Et tout sera fait de l'iPad.


----------



## chinoisurfer (15 Décembre 2013)

Comme tu le dis, tout est sur le clous, mais le clous est payant si je me souviens bien ? 
Moi j'aurai plus une utilisation domestique de l'ipad air. Du coup le but est d'être dans le lit pépère a surfer au lieu d'utiliser le macbook air. 

Mais je me disait que comme le air ou l'imac est toujours allumer, ben il pourraient se connecter l'un a l'autre via wifi et me permettre d'avoir accès a mes ludothèque de mac via l'ipad a travers d'une appui ou directement. Cela est-il possible ? 

Autre question, concernant la protection, je partirai sur deux film protecteur, un pour la face avant et un pour la face arrière. Hors en cherchant, je ne trouve pas ce genre de film vendu par deux. Des adresse, liens ?  
Et si je dois balader mon air, je pense m'orienter vers une housse be.ez, marque qui me convient déja parfaitement pour le macbook air  

Enfin, mes parents ayant canal mais ne le regardant que via leur décodeur, est il possible que je le regarde via mon ipad mais dans un autre lieu que dans leur maison ? (exemple: dans une autre maison).

Encore merci en tout cas pour tes retours


----------



## ijef (16 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, 
J ai un ipad air et une hausse en cuir pour le protéger! 75 euros chez Apple mais j en suis pas déçu : elle couvre l arrière et la face avant. Seul défaut peut être elle n est pas étanche, je ne la met pas directement dans mon sac en toile quand je me balade sous la pluie....
Pas de clavier, mais celui du pad fait bien l affaire!


----------



## doupold (16 Décembre 2013)

Pour les films de protection intégral, tu trouveras ton bonheur sur Disque dur externe, accessoire iPhone, iPod et iPad, disque dur interne, mémoire (de marque bodyguardz) ou sur ZAGG | #1 In Mobile Accessories (de marque shield).
Pour les housses de protection, regardes aussi sur zagg (ils ont un clavier retro-éclairé qui sert aussi de housse dont je suis fou). 
Regardes également sur le site de noreve ou sur macway.com (j'aime bien les housses de Booq).
En espérant avoir été utile,


----------



## chinoisurfer (18 Décembre 2013)

Merci pour vos réponse, je vais regarder cela 

Je dois dire que je ne me suis jamais autant posé de question pour un bidule  

Déjà il a fallut dans un premier temps se dire retira ou air. Puis après m'être orienter vers le air en début de semaine, il a fallut choisir entre 16 GO et 32 GO. Et puis hier au moment de commander j'ai céder pour le 32 go dans le censé ou c'est mon premier ipad et que je ne sais pas encore trop le contenu que je vais y mettre. De plus a l'inverse de mon iphone, le rythme de renouvellement sera bien plus long dans le sens ou l'ipad air représente tout ce que j'attendais pour passer a une tablette. Ecran 9,7 pouce retira avec es avantage du mini (légèreté).

Maintenant c'est cover ou case, ou voir film protecteur plus house de transport. Avec vos avis et liens je devrais pouvoir trouver mon bonheur  

Après je pense que une cover pour un ipad est un minimum dans le sens ou il permet d'adopter de multiple position a un ipad notamment sur un bureau.


----------

